
Why 2019 Is a Bad Year to Start Learning Linux - fugazithehaxoar
https://www.stackery.io/blog/learning-linux/
======
cartep
Clickbait. No mention as to why specifically 2019, just some opinions on how
"full-stack engineers" supposedly do not really need to know about Linux. Puts
at the same level the knowledge about the details of the memory management
subsystem and the handling of "log files"; also mentions a mysterious thing
called 'the CPU instruction kernel'.

The same dubious opinions could apply to 2018 or 2015.

